# Asukawashere whereareu?



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Last november I received one of the collectoritis packages Asukawashere sent out...tytytytvm for the generous quantity of plants. I received a lot of species and they came in unlabeled, which is the norm for most packages I receive. However, there were so many plants and the included plants were chosen at random I believe from mostly outdoor culture ( ty for no aphids!) that it made identification a bit iffy. As I know ASWH sent out a lot of these I thought I would post a few to see if she can tell us what they are likely to be.

This came in as a few short clippings. Image 1









Some kind of Rotala I think.









This is likely either Ludwigia repens or palustris. I am talking about the plant with the reddish leaves, not the H diffiformis or creeping jenny. 









This last plant, probably didn't come from ASWH, but smells strongly like a mint.









I would like to know what plants these are as I want to begin an emersed thread. I have one more to post. I will have to do it later today I hope.

Thanks,
Klaus


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Glad to see you're enjoying my plants!

1st one is Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' - excellent foreground plant that's tricky to convert to emersed form, but grows like a weed once it's established. I inherited the mother specimen from Zapins.

2nd is a Rotala, but no idea which one. I have a number of them that all kinda look similar - most likely to be R. rotundifolia, R. sp. 'Singapore' or R. sp. 'H'Ra'

3rd is L. palustris. I sent out a ton of those with that set of packages since I had a ton of it growing outside and didn't have room to bring it in (it's hardy and will grow back in the spring, but I figured I might as well trim it and mail it out before it died back for the winter).

Don't know what the last one is... but I agree it's probably not mine. It does look like a species from the mint family, which are distinguished by their quadrangular (square) stems. Only mint in my collection right now is Hyptis lorentziana, which that is not... if it came to you as part of an aquatic package, maybe an immature Mentha aquatica?

As for the absence of aphids - I never have problems with them from outside plants - there are enough predators out there to keep them away. All the aphid problems I've ever had have been in indoor culture... and even then only on occasion.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your help Auka, I was just kidding about aphids.

As promised this is the last plant from your collectoritis collection I need to have id'd.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Also a Staurogyne - probably S. repens.


----------



## Klaus07 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Asukawashere, that was my guess also, but I thought it was best to ask since I have never had this plant before.


----------

